# HP HDX16t vs Studio 15 Notebook!



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am looking into buying a good Laptop Computer. I am looking at two laptops one from Dell and one from HP. The HP is an incredible deal and is $140 cheaper than the Dell. I think the specs are pretty similar. I would appreciate some opinions on what the better Laptop is and why? What about overheating, as I hear this complaint all the time with high end Notebooks? Thanks in Advance ( Info on the two laptops is Below). 

HP HDX16t Premium Series customizable Notebook PC
NK606AV


Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium with Service Pack 1 (64-bit)
Intel® Core2 Duo Processor T6600 (2.2GHz, 2MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB)
FREE Upgrade to 4GB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm) from 3GB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm)
FREE Upgrade to 320GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive from 250GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive
512MB NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT
16.0" diagonal High Definition HP BrightView Infinity Display (1366x768)
LightScribe SuperMulti 8X DVD+/-RW with Double Layer Support
Webcam + Fingerprint Reader with HP Imprint Finish (Fluid)
Intel Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-card
No TV Tuner w/remote control
HP Color Matching Keyboard
50% OFF!! One 6 Cell and One 12 Cell Lithium Ion Batteries
No Productivity Software
HP Home & Home Office Store in-box envelope Total Price. ($724)


STUDIO 15	Studio 15 Notebook
Operating System	Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium Edition SP1, 64-Bit
Processors	Intel® Core 2 Duo T6600 (2.2GHz/800Mhz FSB/2MB cache)
Memory	4GB Shared Dual Channel DDR2 at 800MHz
Keyboard	Standard Keyboard
LCD Panel	15.6 High Definition (720p) LED Display with TrueLife and Camera
Video Card	512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570
Hard Drive	Size: 320GB SATA Hard Drive (5400RPM)
System Color	Black Chainlink
Adobe Reader	Adobe® Acrobat® Reader 9, English/French/Spanish
Combo or DVD+RW Drive 8X Slot Load Super Multi (DL DVD+/-R Drive + RAM support)
Sound	High Definition Audio 2.0
Wireless Networking Cards	Intel 5300 Ultimate-N Half Mini Card (3x3) with MyWiFi
Office Productivity Software	Microsoft® Works 9
Software - Antivirus	McAfee 15 month
Battery	56 Whr Lithium Ion Battery (6 cell)
Hardware Support Services	Classic Protection: 1yr Ltd Warranty, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis
Datasafe	Dell Online Backup 2GB for 1 year
Processor Branding	Intel® Centrino® Processor
Dell Remote Access	Dell Remote Access, free basic service
TOTAL: $879.00


----------



## wicked.ludicrous (Jan 5, 2009)

First, what are you into?
The studio 15 has a bad graphics card. I've been eyeing the studio 16 and hdx16t-1230us. Personally, I would get the Dell studio 16 over the HP hdx16t-1230us. Better processor, better battery life, and lighter.
But reading that you want a dell AND a hp, get the studio 16 rather than the studio 15.
And be wary of those FREE upgrades for the HP.

Where are you getting your HP from? If that 50% discount is real, I might lean towards the HP.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

There is no way to pass up the HDX 16T Laptop at $724 with those specs. That is $450 below what it normally sells for. The best website for finding electronic deals bar none is http://www.techbargains.com/

Thanks for the input!


----------

